# Updated Pics Of My NEW 55 Gallon Reef Tank



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Here they are. The tank is fairly new, the 80 pounds of Fiji came out of an existing tank along with the 520 watt halide/actinic lighting and the protein skimmer. In fact the algae bloom is just starting and already making me mad lol. The rock came with some corals on it and I'm not even sure what they are, maybe you will know?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lookin good B.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

it looks good


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

NOWHERE near enough rock! jk... awesome tank!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

nice, is that a coralife skimmer?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

alot of aptasia.. get rid of that sh*t before it spreads some more.. nice setup though.. i like tanks with a ton of LR


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I got some stuff to mix with water to inject the aptasias! I will destroy them as soon as I find a syringe!

RBP...I have no idea what skimmer that is. I just know I paid $100 for it lol


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

it looks like a coralife to me, is venturi driven or do you add air via an airstone? coralife are venturi.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

the skimmer looks like a turboflotor


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

the skimmer is hooked up to a powerhead and some other small cylinder with a muffler on it or something. other than that, Ihave no idea ?!?!?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool setup


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Great setup


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I like the way you stack you LR...very nice!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya it's a coralife, the muffler looking thing controlls the amount of air allowed in to the pump. and nuke those apista.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i love taht rock wall and the only coral i know in there is the green star polyps in the last pic. (good for nutrient export.)

nice tank, nice coral beuaty angel


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

OK, so I went to Walgreens last night to get a hypo needle. I got a big one lol...so I got home and took this container of kalkwasser and mixed some water with it and stirred it up and waited for the white crap to settle. I then sucked the water up into the needle and went to town on the aptasia! It took me like 30 minuted to stick as many as I could and they are all still there this morning!!! WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

apstasia can be a real pain in the butt. are you using Joe's Juice. I heard that's the best. Beautiful tank and tang!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

why not just try and pull them out? no one seems to ever try that, i would think that it would be easier than injecting all of them. grap pull and rip?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I dont think you can just rip them out, the second you put your hand near them, they shrink up into the side of a match head and hide until you go away. I injected their "match head" bodies once they shribble up and they are still alive....I'm using kalkwasser and water mixed....I think I'll try lemon juice next!


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

looking good! really makes me wanna make my larger tanks SW lol but i just love my Ps too much


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> OK, so I went to Walgreens last night to get a hypo needle. I got a big one lol...so I got home and took this container of kalkwasser and mixed some water with it and stirred it up and waited for the white crap to settle. I then sucked the water up into the needle and went to town on the aptasia! It took me like 30 minuted to stick as many as I could and they are all still there this morning!!! WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


i had some aptasia issues for awhile, no where near as much as you though.. i got stop aptasia and it worked from soem but others either half died then moved or came back twice as big.. its a pasky thing to get rid of..

since you have peaceful fish you could get a copperbanded butterfyl they suposedly love to eat the stuff and are pretty attractive fish.. it would be uch easier then the way your trying to get rid of it


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Alright, I'll look for both "stop aptasia" and this Copperband Butterfly. Thankyou Nismo!

Oh, and here's a pic of the newest member...can you guess what he is???


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

mandarin..

hopefully u did research on how to keep them.. they require special food n stuff

peppermint shrimp also eat aiptasia.. u could also takeout the liverock with alot of aiptasia and cook it in a seperate tank.. 
look up live rock cooking on www.reefcentral.com 
i suggest u sign up for the site, TONS of helpful info.. thats where the gods of sw fishkeeping post


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

mandarin dragonettes are badass. they are so cool lookin. i hope you have a good pod population or he will starve. unless of course you already have it on frozen/flake


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Where do I get these pods? I dont know If I have any lol...I dont want him to die of course, so where can they be purchased?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

they eat phyto too.. all it looks like is green water.. u can buy it and cultivate your own.. as for where to get pods.. look up the company Seapods, i think their site might be www.seapods.com but im not sure


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

pods are basically tiny little organisims, you man not be able to see them with your own eyes depending on how good your vision is. They are easy to gorw/breed. you just need to set up a safe haven for them. such as a fuge. you could use a fuge to grow macro algae and provide safe haven for your pods. most likely there are some that came with your lr, look around after the lights go out to see if you can see any running around on the substrate. i see them in my tank occasionally.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

sweet! thanx for the heads up, I'll see what I can do about maybe running a wet/dry or at least a sump to have some pods in


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

55 gallon is a good size tank for some really good pod populations i just am not sure with you tank being semi new if you have a whole lot . if you have like a lot of small crevices for the pods to escape in then you should be fine and they will reproduce with no problem at all. and the fuge is always a good idea.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

who is winning you or the apainintheassta?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm ordering peppermint shrimp..aptasias are going down!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hahaha, good luck with that. i have heard that sometimes the shrimp don't eat them. stupid apstasia.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

pepermint shrimp may eat some of them, but are unlikely to finish off all of them.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

you could always take the rock out of the tank and cut the rock around the base of the aptasia... and when you inject them dont make them close up before you do ...inject it so it goes in their mouth...and then they close up on it...thats worked best for me


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i tried pepermint shrimp, i think its myth that they eat aptasia tehy never took a dent out of mine..

for pods you can try as other suggested but the best thing is to set up a fuge (refugim Sp) in a sump it will serve multiple purposes, it will be a plce for pods to grow safely and with cheto it will help reduce bio waste in the system. teh cheto grows off of it tehn you trim it back and it grows on and on and on.. but ultimately a refuge is important ingrediant to a well balanced system tht many people leave out.. some pods are just big enough that if you have a high population you will see them clinging to the glass of the tank, they look like little white bugs.. there are many many differtn species of them..


----------

